# E85 and injection



## Genuismensa (May 7, 2008)

So i was about to tune my car to run off e85 (85% ethanol and 15% gas for those not from the midwest) cause up here in Minnesota its cheap and It makes like 105 octane and makes for a nice tune. I want to run that plus water/meth injection cause i want to cheap a high compression ratio like 10:1 and lots of boost on my 16v turbo.


----------



## Cpsmith3 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: E85 and injection (kc drifto)*

If for some reason you need even more knock control then you should run pure water. The methanol will probably do minimal for you in such low w/m to e85 ratios.
Cheers,


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Methanol would be pointless. Run straight water.


----------

